# Coke or Pepsi?



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

Coke of course, baby!  Pepsi lacks that true cola taste.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

RC (Royal Crown) beats them both, though these days my soda of choice is Sunkist Diet Orange.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

Coke!


-Vianka


----------



## candggmom (Oct 27, 2008)

If I'm going full sugar I want a real Coke but if I'm trying to cut back I prefer Diet Pepsi to Diest Coke!  I know, makes no sense - there's no accounting for taste buds!  

Kathy in NC


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Coke!


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

Coke. 

Back in the day when "The Pepsi Challenge" was all the rage, I picked Coke, identified it as such, and when the minimum wage drone asked me which I preferred, I said, "Since I can tell the difference, I obviously prefer the coke." 

I did not qualify for the tee shirt.


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

From a bottle/can -- Diet Pepsi. 

From a fountain -- First choice by far is Diet Pepsi, but Diet Coke is tolerable.

I can't stand any kind of regular soft drink.  It's like drinking syrup.


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

Coke, hands down.

And when offered Pepsi at a restaurant (instead of Coke), i pick ginger ale.


----------



## Rhonda Helms (Apr 8, 2011)

Yes, please. haha. I'm a total caffeine junkie--either are fine with moi.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Diet Dr. Pepper.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Coke for me.  Pepsi is too sweet.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

Either. Just one sip of dh's will do. It drives him nuts, which is half the fun.


----------



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

Pepsi is definitely sweeter than Coke. So true.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Diet Dr. Pepper.


Agreed.

Mike


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Coke but only if it's Mexican and then only half-a-bottle now and again or in a mixed drink. Otherwise? Water. Better tasting, at least locally.


----------



## bobavey (Sep 14, 2010)

My wife and I both grew up on Pepsi. It was the in drink around Tulsa, OK when we were kids. We continued to drink it for many years. However, at some point Pepsi began to taste flat and too sweet, so we switched to Coke.


----------



## ruadh (May 19, 2011)

Coke for me, preferably cherry, but never pepsi.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

If that is the choice...Pepsi.  I prefer to drink water or club soda with a slice of orange or lemon


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Coke - and ONLY Coke. I can even tolerate Cherry Coke Zero.

Like David, if a restaurant only has Pepsi, I choose ginger ale or iced tea.


----------



## jherrick (Apr 1, 2011)

Pepsi!


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

Pepsi cause I have a sweet tooth!


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

I don't drink soft drinks, but if that's the choice, Coke, out of an 8 ounce glass bottle or (better) fountain. Preferably sugar-based. High fructose corn syrup is nasty.

I do like soft drinks from the Mercury Bottling Company. They're sugar-based and delicious. I'll drink them every few months. Mostly root beer, birch beer, or orange.

Otherwise, I drink unsweetened iced tea or tonic water.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

MeiLinMiranda said:


> Coke but only if it's Mexican and then only half-a-bottle now and again or in a mixed drink. Otherwise? Water. Better tasting, at least locally.


I was going to mention Mexican Coke. I find it in stores here occasionally. Real sugar, not high fructose corn syrup, makes a difference.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Between the two?  - Pepsi.
Given a choice - Dr. Pepper.

Just  sayin...


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

if I had to choose:  diet caffine free coke.  Why?  b/c that's what my dad drank when I was a kid and he would let us have a sip sometimes.  Now, I don't drink either.  I prefer Sprite or good ol' A&W


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Coke


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Mexican Coke or Dublin Dr. Pepper


I've switched over to real sugar sodas, but I don't drink them very often since I got on a tea kick.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Mezzo Mix!!

If not that, then Pepsi. So, since I don't know of any place to get Mezzo Mix in the USA, I guess it's Pepsi.

Although, Coke Zero is not too bad.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I just realized that I mis-represented my answer.

'cause I drink diet Pepsi (which does have a different taste, as does diet Coke).
That is one of the reasons I like diet Dr. Pepper.....it tastes pretty much the same as high-test.

Just sayin......


----------



## teeitup (Nov 1, 2008)

Coke, all the way and if the restaurant serves Pepsi, I have to go with Diet Pepsi, regular is just "icky" sweet.  Do like a good root beer now and then!


----------



## CarlBullock (Dec 28, 2010)

Coke but if it's diet then it has to be Pepsi


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Dr. Pepper all the way.  I never drank Coke, even as a kid.  I always hated the taste.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Diet Dr Pepper for sure.  If I am having to settle for either Coke or Pepsi then I will drink Diet Coke or Coke Zero, but don't get the enjoyment from it that I get from Diet Dr Pepper.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks, I just want to remind you that this is the sort of topic that can get heated . . . it's a controversial question and people have strong passions on both sides of the issue.  I commend the level of civility so far displayed and urge everyone to continue in the same vein.

 

I prefer cherry coke zero. . . tastes more like regular Dr Pepper.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Folks, I just want to remind you that this is the sort of topic that can get heated . . . it's a controversial question and people have strong passions on both sides of the issue. I commend the level of civility so far displayed and urge everyone to continue in the same vein.
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer cherry coke zero. . . tastes more like regular Dr Pepper.


We are a civilized people here.  

My parents had a choc lab that prefered Mug Root Beer to any other carbonated beverage


----------



## CarlBullock (Dec 28, 2010)

Wait Dr. Pepper was a choice?   OMG Chery Coke


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

We call Pepsi 'sugar water' in our house. So . . . Coke.  If they only have Pepsi at a restaurant, I'll take iced tea or water.

And does anyone remember the 'New' Coke and 'Classic' Coke days. I mean, what the heck? You have the number one soft drink and you change the formula 

P.S. Nothing's better than a Coke with a fresh lime in it.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> if I had to choose: diet caffine free coke. Why? b/c that's what my dad drank when I was a kid and he would let us have a sip sometimes. Now, I don't drink either. I prefer Sprite or good ol' A&W


Oh dear heavens, you are young. Diet Coke didn't even exist until the 80s (the Coca Cola diet cola used to be Tab), and the caffiene free version didn't come out until much later, I'm thinking in the 1990s (wikipedia says 1983, which shows exactly how much caffeine free sodas are off my radar).


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

Pepsi!

Coke is too sweet and syrupy.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Actually I preferred RC to both, but not since the move to HFCS. If I could get cane sugar RC I might be in trouble, since I don't drink any soda to speak of.

Stormhawk, you and I are probably of similar vintage. My mom drank Tab, but I preferred Fresca.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Pepsi. I am a recovering Pepsiholic (minimum 6 cans/day).  On the rare occasions I drink soda now, it is Big Red (red cream soda).

Although, our Walgreens stores recently started carrying glass bottle Pepsi again - OMG, cold, cold, cold Pepsi from a glass bottle, heaven.


----------



## Shellybean (Apr 22, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Between the two? - Pepsi.
> Given a choice - Dr. Pepper.
> 
> Just sayin...


Yeah me too when I'm going for sugar soda. These days I'm drinking diet and I don't like Diet Dr Pepper so it's Pepsi Max or Coke Zero if I can't get Pepsi Max.

My Dad is an RC guy. I tease him that it's because his initials are RC lol


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Coke when I'm in the US.

Irn Bru when I'm in Scotland.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Neither.  I gave up sodas several years ago.  I am now a tea-aholic.


----------



## scl (Feb 19, 2011)

Pepsi,
But what I bring home from the store is Mountain Dew.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury (Jan 30, 2011)

Diet Coke.

Tab always tasted to me like Kentucky Fried Chicken handi-wipes.

My brother-in-law has a theory that the whole 'classic coke' and 'new coke' debacle was to allow Coca Cola to switch from regular sugar to high fructose corn syrup in the formula.  Because it had been a while since people had tasted the original, they didn't notice when they switched.  I don't drink it because it's too sweet for me.


----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

Coke.  The real thing, never diet (ick).  People are always shocked if they try to pass off diet as regular and I spit it out.

2nd place goes to Dr. Pepper.  Pepsi a distant third.

If we go out, I will order sodas if I can get a bottle or can - very rarely will I get dispensed sodas and/or ice.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Sarah Woodbury said:


> Diet Coke.
> 
> Tab always tasted to me like Kentucky Fried Chicken handi-wipes.
> 
> My brother-in-law has a theory that the whole 'classic coke' and 'new coke' debacle was to allow Coca Cola to switch from regular sugar to high fructose corn syrup in the formula. Because it had been a while since people had tasted the original, they didn't notice when they switched. I don't drink it because it's too sweet for me.


I agree that it's too sweet but a squeeze of lemon or lime fixes that.


----------



## candyisdandy (Apr 3, 2011)

Coke, especially if it's in one of those cute little old-school style glass bottles.


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

Coke.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I prefer Coke over Pepsi and Diet Pepsi over Diet Coke.  I remember Tab, which was much better tasting than Diet Coke.  Diet Cherry Pepsi is my favorite these days.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Coke.

Things go better...


----------



## Jason Blacker (May 20, 2011)

I'd have to say Coke por moi.

But if I could add something different I'd say Blue Sky Cola... 
old school baby, yeah!


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Pepsi, please.
(Do I win anything)?


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Couldn't tell the difference if my life were at stake.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

My favorite is Dr. Pepper. When I can't get that I'll take a Mr. Pibb.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I hardly drink any carbonated stuff. But have inclination towards pepsi.


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

What ever happened to Jolt?

Anyway, I'm a Coke guy all the way.  Can't drink artificial sweeteners, so no diet anything for me.  Pepsi is way too sweet.  I do like RC, too.

Trying to cut out liquid calories drove me to unsweet tea, but I still regress to a Coke on occasion.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Rare for me to drink anything carbonated, but if I do it's Pepsi Max


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Martel47 said:


> What ever happened to Jolt?
> 
> Anyway, I'm a Coke guy all the way. Can't drink artificial sweeteners, so no diet anything for me. Pepsi is way too sweet. I do like RC, too.
> 
> Trying to cut out liquid calories drove me to unsweet tea, but I still regress to a Coke on occasion.


Good question about Jolt.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sarah Woodbury said:


> Tab always tasted to me like Kentucky Fried Chicken handi-wipes.


Consume those often? 



> My brother-in-law has a theory that the whole 'classic coke' and 'new coke' debacle was to allow Coca Cola to switch from regular sugar to high fructose corn syrup in the formula. Because it had been a while since people had tasted the original, they didn't notice when they switched. I don't drink it because it's too sweet for me.


That was always my theory, too. Much cheaper for them. And I had a huge hoard of "Real Coke" that I drank instead of "New Coke" for awhile...and "Classic Coke" didn't measure up. But eventually I had no more "Real Coke" left. 

I could tell the difference between regular Coke and regular Pepsi (a friend gave me a taste test because he doubted me). Haven't tried with diet, which is what I drink now. I'll take Pepsi if Coke isn't available. I'm not really that particular.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I hear that in the southwest you can buy coke that's made in Mexico and uses cane sugar. . . . . .I think it was on the internet so it must be true.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Diet Coke is my favorite beverage.  I don't even think I could go back to drinking regular Coke.

Diet Dr. Pepper is awesome, too.


----------



## MelissaM (Jan 22, 2011)

Coke


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Nothing will ever touch the real thing in my book... pardon the pun. Dr. Pepper used to be my favorite back in high school and then I stopped liking them. Years later I learned that the Dr. Pepper company had started using corn syrup instead of cane syrup about the time I switched to Coke. I made a couple of trips up to Dublin, Texas where one of the original Dr. Pepper bottling companies is located and they still bottle them with cane syrup. You can actually bring in your own refillable Dr. Pepper bottles and get them refilled there. They also had other flavors. I'm putting a link to the Dublin Dr. Pepper site. It's a pretty neat trip. They have a museum and a tour of the plant plus you get a free Dr. Pepper! And they have an old fashioned soda fountain. Mmmm, mmmm good.

http://www.dublindrpepper.com/?gclid=CPuunJL2_KgCFSRe7AodY3m1Xw

PS: Pepsi tastes dusty to me, but I'll drink it if that is the only choice.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

Martel47 said:


> What ever happened to Jolt?


Ah ... all the sugar and twice the caffeine.

Loved that stuff.

I miss it.

Didn't the same company make a caffeinated water product? Or was Krank20 made by someone else? Dangerous stuff to make coffee out of, though.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I prefer coke, especially vanilla coke. only place that has it in their soda fountain that i know of is Cafe Rio (favorite food place) or Terribles gas station. (I know what a name, kind of a vegas staple)


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

You know what I just had? Coke in a glass bottle.  You younger folk probably have no idea what the hell I'm talking about, but anyone over 30 knows what I'm talking about.  Haven't seen it in the States in nearly 20 years.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

metal134 said:


> You know what I just had? Coke in a glass bottle. You younger folk probably have no idea what the hell I'm talking about, but anyone over 30 knows what I'm talking about. Haven't seen it in the States in nearly 20 years.


I usually see it sold in glass bottles by the .5 liter in the hispanic section of walmart or the hispanic stores.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

I've hears that is the case,  but we no such stores around here, so it's been a LONG time since I've seen them.


----------



## Val2 (Mar 9, 2011)

We drink diet Pepsi here, but Coke Zero is also good. With a goodly amount of Rum it doesn't make too much difference to me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

At the outlet malls, if you can find a Clark shoe store, they frequently have an old fashioned coke machine, or cooler, with 6 oz bottles.  You put in a dime, and get a coke.  Refreshing on a hot afternoon of shopping!

At least. . . they used to. . .but it's been a couple of years since I've been to one. . . .


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

Coke! 

But I will drink both.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I was a little surprise way back in the mid-70's when I was doing a lot of travelling to find at least Coke almost everywhere.
However my associates would look at the bottle to see where it had been "bottled" and depending upon that label, would sometimes put the bottle back and do without.
Probably better to not say what countries these were.

Hopefully the reasons for that have changed.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I hear that in the southwest you can buy coke that's made in Mexico and uses cane sugar. . . . . .I think it was on the internet so it must be true.


Here in Central Texas it's getting easier to find Cokes made with cane sugar. We can also get Fanta Orange and Big Red made with cane sugar.
Dublin is about 2 1/2 hours away from us and we made a run up there yesterday to stock up on Dr. Pepper.
At HEB (a grocery store) they have their store brand sodas and some of them are made with cane sugar - cola, root beer, their version of Dr. Pepper, and a read and orange soda. The colas are really good, especially if you add rum and lime


----------



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

So cane sugar is better than high fructose corn syrup?


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

High consumptions of HFCS are coming to be associated with obesity and metabolic disorders. Many people avoid them.


----------



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

Interesting. I would assume that calories are calories regardless of what type of sugar they are derived from (sucrose or fructose).


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Calories are calories, but the way your body handles them and the effect on your system apparently can vary. Or may anyway. Avoiding the stuff when possible doesn't seem like a bad idea.

I'm not totally convinced, but the research is tending towards that high consumption (and US consumption is VERY high) may be a bad idea. I suspect it's one of those "moderation in all things" situations and our consumption of this stuff is no longer moderate.

Edit: Why is it no longer moderate? Because it's cheap for manufacturers to use so many, many food manufacturers have switched to it in the last few decades--about the time obesity burgeoned. That fact isn't proof but is thought provoking.


----------



## Shellybean (Apr 22, 2009)

IMO the cane sugar sodas just *taste* better.

Cane sugar Dr. Pepper is heaven but Mexican (cane sugar) Coke or Pepsi are really close.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Shellybean said:


> IMO the cane sugar sodas just *taste* better.
> 
> Cane sugar Dr. Pepper is heaven but Mexican (cane sugar) Coke or Pepsi are really close.


I agree with that too, but possible health benefits are a plus.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Mostly I think the cane sugar sodas taste better.

My mother has a theory that HFCS is wicked and evil - something about the way that your body processes it, you end up wanting more (kind of like artificial sweeteners).  I don't know if she's right, but I don't do artificial sweeteners any more and I try to avoid HFCS.
Thanks to the Tea Thread, I mostly drink unsweetened teas now.  The sodas are an occasional treat.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Coke.


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I hear that in the southwest you can buy coke that's made in Mexico and uses cane sugar. . . . . .I think it was on the internet so it must be true.


In the Midwest you can buy that stuff. In the Hispanic food section at just about any Kroger store in Indianapolis I would see this stuff. I haven't looked since we moved South, but I imagine any place that has dedicated Mexican grocery stores or Hispanic aisles in a grocery store would have cane sugar coke.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Diet Coke for me!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Diet Coke exclusively.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I hear that in the southwest you can buy coke that's made in Mexico and uses cane sugar. . . . . .I think it was on the internet so it must be true.


Some of us mentioned it earlier in this thread. It's not always in the store I go to, but I pick some up when I can. I was talking to some Mexicans at work who said Coke tastes better in Mexico but didn't know why. I assured them it is the real azucar.


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

This may be blasphemous to some, but I'm not a huge cola fan. So if I must choose, it's Coke, because it's not as strong (Pepsi's got that ZING to it). When I have the option, I'll get a squirt of vanilla into it to temper the cola.

My go-to caffeine soda for my chronic headaches is Mtn Dew.


----------



## Marie August (May 16, 2011)

Pepsi>Coke

but

Diet Coke>Diet Pepsi


I don't drink much soda these days though. I switched to usually drinking hot tea.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I haven't seen vanilla Coke in the stores in a long time.  What happened to it?  I realize that here in NYC we don't get as many varieties, but I haven't seen it at all in years.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I didn't realize it, but I haven't seen it for a long time either. I guess they stopped making it.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

Someone asked earlier--

http://www.joltenergy.com/

For me, I like Coke better than Pepsi and will ask for Sierra Mist if they only have Pepsi products. Or good old fashioned root beer. Yum. 

My mil swears that Diet Coke and Coke Zero taste exactly the same but I disagree-- can't drink one and the other is nearly as good as regular Coke. She smoked for years so maybe her taste buds are a little messed up?


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> I haven't seen *vanilla Coke * in the stores in a long time. What happened to it? I realize that here in NYC we don't get as many varieties, but I haven't seen it at all in years.


A friend of mine bought some less than a yr ago. I guess West Virginia is one place you can still find it.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

I used to favor Pepsi, but now I don't care which I drink.

Speaking of soft drinks, why is Fresca not advertised more?  With zero calories, IMO it's the best tasting diet soft drink out there.  Doesn't taste like diet at all.  (I can't stand the diet versions of coke and pepsi.)


----------

